# Creative online marketing campaigns for t-shirts



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was wanting to pick your creative brains for a second. I have found a forum that has a lot of potential customers (some are customers, as well,) and I have been interacting with them for some time now. I am trying to figure out how to get them to interact with some marketing campaigns that I have planned. For example, week 1 will be "Free giveaway to the person who comes up with the most creative change to my company's logo." Week 2 will be "Free shipping on orders of $50 or more." Week 3 will be "Free giveaway to the person who takes the most unique photo with our shirts," etc. 

The problem is that these aren't that unique. Are there any ideas that you guys have?

The sky is the limit so please submit your craziest ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## stevem98 (Mar 2, 2006)

who says your idea need to be unique. Almost every concievable marketing concept has been tried. As long as you make it worth their while I think you will get a positive response. We ran a special before where people get 10% extra on their order so if they ordered 50 shirts we would send them 55. that went over well.


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply steve. This is more for my e-commerce store though. This isn't for people who make custom orders. That is why I need to figure out some creative incentives to get my potential customers involved.


----------



## Dermy (Jan 25, 2011)

I seen this on facebook.

Guy offers free two free t-shirts for whoever could get their name posted the most on his companys facebook likepage.

He got well over 500 fans from this stunt especially when the last two guys were competing against each other.

Send blogs a free t-shirt to review its the best way to get exposure.


----------



## HostileCity215 (Jun 23, 2009)

Dermy said:


> I seen this on facebook.
> 
> Guy offers free two free t-shirts for whoever could get their name posted the most on his companys facebook likepage.
> 
> ...


What do you mean get their name posted posted the most?

Like the most comments?


----------



## kickz12 (Oct 25, 2010)

i just thought of this one but maybe its been done before. my t shirt idea or concept is that of an egg i have made some designs but have yet to print them, well my idea is to make or find an egg shape blank item that i can draw my logo on, take a picture of it and make "Have you seen it?" or "Missing" fliers with a facebook URL as a contact if seen and post them around my city and in a week or two plant my egg shape item with a face somewhere on a bus stop, city bench or around the skate park where the flier has been seen alot and whoever finds it gets free tees and stickers or whatever i come up with. thats my idea i dont know if you get it or if you can use it with what your trying to do.


----------



## Fight R Flight (Feb 7, 2011)

HostileCity215 has a great idea in that. It will get you more followers, friends, etc... in return that means more customers. You could do a give away as he mentioned for who ever gets your name posted the most. Or have them send you the name of the person that told them to add you on whatever social network you're using, that should definitely help you out some with marketing.


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

kickz12:

That is an awesome idea! I was thinking of doing something similar but with SCVNGER. The only problem is that SCVNGR costs... There is one discrepancy that I would like to point out though. What is the point of having a Facebook if you are promoting your Facebook with flyers? It's contradictory, don't you think?


----------



## kickz12 (Oct 25, 2010)

what i was thinking was to put a facebook page on it so that it adds to more "likes" or "followers".


----------



## Bbamseattle (Feb 9, 2011)

Maybe something regarding a Retweet or following on facebook. Lots of companies do facebook posts and then draws from the people who comment on the post.


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

Bbamseattle

That's the problem though. So many companies do "retweet" or "like" competitions. What are some unique and fresh ideas?


----------



## Donnalit (Oct 7, 2009)

i agree - watching posts on a couple of other sites regarding this same issue... thanks for posting and asking for feedback


----------



## dotcom (Feb 1, 2011)

Would you mind posting those other websites?


----------



## j0ey (Nov 8, 2010)

Since you've gotten friendly with them personally, why don't you run a contest and have them vote to change your real name to something like Sunshine Megatron ala Tshirthell? How's that for wacky?! Anyway, I'm not serious, but maybe that line of thinking will bring a bit of inspiration to you...

Joe

---------------------------------------
funny t-shirts


----------

